# ADFs Hanging Above Water Surface



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I went in my bedroom & checked on my "aquatic roommates". Magma, my Betta was busy playing with the duckweed floating in his tank The Assassin Snails were bumming around. But two of my ADFs were literally hanging out above the water surface! :shock: The other one was hanging out in the space between the heater & the tank back, in the water. Why would the other two hang out above the water surface (not just a brief nose above water line breather)? Is it ok for them to do that? How long can they be out like that before I can get seriously concerned?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My frogs would border hop in the 20. They'd literally climb the craft mesh and get over onto the other side so you're are probably just seeing the ledge and thinking they can go out and explore. I'd keep an eye on them just in case. Don't want them drying out! Have you tested your water lately? Done your regular water changes? Sometimes certain animals will try to escape an environment if it is not to their liking.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

The one on the right side came down on his own. I ended up tapping the other one gently to go down because it was freaking me out seeing him clinging to the edge without moving. He's swimming around like normal now. I haven't tested the water yet today. I have more time in the evenings for maintenance & testing. I'll get to it now.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I tested the water: 7.6 pH, 0ppm Nitrate/Nitrite, Ammonia was slightly above 0ppm but not quite 0.25ppm. I did a 50% water change just to be safe.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay  Sounds fine.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

They really freaked me out! I kept tapping on the large critter keeper they're in, saying "Hey, you guys are aquatic!" "You can't be out of water for too long!" "Hey, you're not going to be suicidal on my watch!"


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

OMG, now they're swimming all over the tank like they're in a crazy pool party! LOL! They look so cute!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

hyper froggies


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Definitely! Specially the female! It looks like she's doing water aerobics while on hyper drugs, LOL!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, I've never seen them try to climb out, but I keep my water level high. I think it's good that you did a water change. 

They are so cute!


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

That's the first time I've seen them do that. It was only the two males. The female tends to be the more adventurous one, swimming up & lounging on top of the Anubias leafs, climbing the near the top of the heater, & standing on top of the filter (it's below water level) for a breather. But I've never seen her cling to the top edge like the males did yesterday.


----------

